
Parallel Java 2 Library - zatkin
http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ark/pj2.shtml
======
harlowja
Free book explaining the usage of this @
[http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ark/bcbd/](http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ark/bcbd/)

------
tlarkworthy
I wonder how the (shared) tuple space is managed.

~~~
guipsp
[http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ark/bcbd/ch16.pdf](http://www.cs.rit.edu/~ark/bcbd/ch16.pdf)

------
dtparr
GPLv3 licensed for cases where that matters.

